# nitrous Fed Ga16de



## jerryarnold (Mar 6, 2008)

I working on a Nitrous fed ga16de. The ga16de i will be working on is a 1994 silver top. The reason i did not turbo charge it, because 1. i have not seen a nitrous ga16de and the 2 is my dad won't let me. BUt hey it's all good.I found a nitrous kit that you don't have to change the timing and can be run a stock Fuel pump. I plan to have the motor 150 hp. before nitrous. The question i have will the crank and connecting rods hold the power from a 50 shot? What are some good plugs that i can put in my ga16de?


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

jerryarnold said:


> I working on a Nitrous fed ga16de. The ga16de i will be working on is a 1994 silver top. The reason i did not turbo charge it, because 1. i have not seen a nitrous ga16de and the 2 is my dad won't let me. BUt hey it's all good.I found a nitrous kit that you don't have to change the timing and can be run a stock Fuel pump. I plan to have the motor 150 hp. before nitrous. The question i have will the crank and connecting rods hold the power from a 50 shot? What are some good plugs that i can put in my ga16de?


 the ga16de is stronger then u think as long as u have the right tuning but u might consider bigger injectors 185cc are only good for about 150whp


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Just out of curiosity what do you plan on doing to get to 150hp BEFORE nitrous?


----------



## jerryarnold (Mar 6, 2008)

akexnads said:


> Just out of curiosity what do you plan on doing to get to 150hp BEFORE nitrous?


 i plan to run 11:1 pistons, have the head ported and polished, 3 angle valve job, stillen cams, toda 4ag valve springs, pacesetter 4-2-1 header, ported intake manifold, sr20 throdle body, costom cold air intake, AEM ems, and have APR make some costom head studs. If any one can think of any thing that can make more power out of my GA16de let me know


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

turbo200sx007 said:


> the ga16de is stronger then u think as long as u have the right tuning but u might consider bigger injectors 185cc are only good for about 150whp


Incorrect. 185 cc = 125 WHP * Pink GA16. 

You might want to either go with.

259 cc = 175 WHP * Red SR20DE

You can run the 370's at 4bar 
370 cc = 250 WHP * Purple SR20DET
---------------------------------------------370 cc @ 4 bar = 290 WHP


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Dont forget with bigger injectors youll need a ecu reflash from JWT, or a SAFC and someone to tune it.


----------



## jerryarnold (Mar 6, 2008)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Dont forget with bigger injectors youll need a ecu reflash from JWT, or a SAFC and someone to tune it.


what size injectors would you run with this setup?


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

jerryarnold said:


> what size injectors would you run with this setup?


sr20det injectors 370cc your can get 4 of them for like a 100 bucks off of ebay what i got. but u have to have engine managment or ur car wont run with them


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

jerryarnold said:


> what size injectors would you run with this setup?


I would get some 370cc's you can pick them up for about 100$ for a set of 4



turbo200sx007 said:


> sr20det injectors 370cc your can get 4 of them for like a 100 bucks off of ebay what i got. but u have to have engine managment or ur car wont run with them


It will run just not very good.


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Incorrect. 185 cc = 125 WHP * Pink GA16.
> 
> You might want to either go with.
> 
> ...




actually, you wont have to upgrade injectors at all. OP - go with a NX wet kit. Buy a "T" fuel tap and run 50 shot jets. You'll be fine with stock injectors. wet kits mix fuel and nitrous together when spraying in the intake...the extra fuel is coming from the fuel pump to the fuel solenoid to the intake....

wait until you build the motor before you upgrade injectors and are forced to buy an EMS or piggy back fuel tuner.


----------

